# Partition types



## balanga (Jan 31, 2018)

Is there anything in FreeBSD which will translate partition type !39 for me? It's a pain having to look it up on the internet.

When I run `fdisk` on Ubuntu, it tells me that it is a 'Hidden/NTFS/WinRE'. It would be nice if `gpart` could do the same.


----------



## aragats (Jan 31, 2018)

It's better to use hex numbers: 139 = 0x27.
sysutils/gdisk does know it:
	
	



```
gdisk /dev/<dev_node>
....
Command (? for help): ?
....
l   list known partition types.
....
0700 Microsoft basic data  0c01 Microsoft reserved    [b]2700 Windows RE[/b]
3000 ONIE boot             3001 ONIE config           3900 Plan 9
4100 PowerPC PReP boot     4200 Windows LDM data      4201 Windows LDM metadata
4202 Windows Storage Spac  7501 IBM GPFS              7f00 ChromeOS kernel
....
```


----------



## balanga (Feb 3, 2018)

aragats said:


> It's better to use hex numbers: 139 = 0x27.
> sysutils/gdisk does know it:
> 
> 
> ...




```
root@Test:~# gpart show da0
=>        1  131071999  da0  MBR  (63G)
          1         31       - free -  (16K)
         32       2016    3  !224  (1.0M)
       2048       4096    4  !235  [active]  (2.0M)
       6144  131065856       - free -  (62G)

root@Test:~# gdisk /dev/da0s3
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Partition table scan:
  MBR: not present
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: not present

Creating new GPT entries.

Command (? for help):
```

I have a 64GB MicroSD card and can't figure what's on it. Arch Linux  shows the two partitions as e0 (unknown) and eb (Beos fs). I can't remember how these partitions got created and don't know how to access them to find out what's on them.[/code]


----------



## aragats (Feb 3, 2018)

You should not run `gdisk` without _*-l*_ switch (stands for _list_) unless you wish to change something. But even without _*-l*_ it's okay to run if you don't write changes with _*w*_ command. So at the point you stopped just type _*p*_ to see the current layout with partitions types.


----------



## Maelstorm (Feb 6, 2018)

I have a list of just about all the known MBR partition types.  Here's what I have:


```
0E      Win95 DOS 16-bit FAT LBA
27      PQservice|Win RE Hidden|MirOS BSD
EB      BeOS File System
```

The partition numbers are in hex.  0x27 is used by several operating systems.  Hmm...  Did you run BeOS at any point?


----------



## balanga (Feb 7, 2018)

Maelstorm said:


> I have a list of just about all the known MBR partition types.  Here's what I have:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



No. Never been anywhere near BeOS.


----------

